# TOTW Issues?



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Just wondering if any other DFers are having issues with their dogs.

My dogs have had soft stools for the last monthish...around two bags of dog food ago. Their poops have gotten quite soft. Still formed, but very soft. Strauss is going two to three times a day, when before he was only pooping once.

Mirada is going about the same amount, but again, very soft. Color has changed from dark brown to a paler brown...like milk chocolate (only on a dog forum could I say this).

I think it may be time for a food switch (thinking of going to Diamond Naturals)...just wondering if I was the only one.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Nope, my dogs are still having small, firm brown poops. Still on TOTW. If it ain't broke, I ain't fixin it.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

That's the thing...mine are a lil bit "broke". The volume has increased and the firmness of the poop has decreased. And living where we are now, we can't just leave it (they pooped way out in the field in VA), and it's not particularly pickupable at present (though formed, if you try to clean it up, it smears everywhere).

It also smells not so great. I mean, I know it's poop, and poop doesn't smell good, but it's a very different kind of doesn't smell so great as opposed to the usual "it stinks, but it ain't awful".


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Xeph said:


> That's the thing...mine are a lil bit "broke". The volume has increased and the firmness of the poop has decreased. And living where we are now, we can't just leave it (they pooped way out in the field in VA), and it's not particularly pickupable at present (though formed, if you try to clean it up, it smears everywhere).
> 
> It also smells not so great. I mean, I know it's poop, and poop doesn't smell good, but it's a very different kind of doesn't smell so great as opposed to the usual "it stinks, but it ain't awful".




Well, you asked if others were having issues. Not here. Could the change in water be upsetting?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Not here, although they're not on TOTW exclusively... but believe me, Squash's poop would change in half an instant if anything was off about the food.


----------



## Dingeryote (Jun 20, 2011)

No issues at all really. Then again my two could eat a Buick and stay regular. Call me a bit jealous. LOL!!

It might be time to consider cutting back a bit on the chow, as TOTW is very rich.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Could the change in water be upsetting?


I don't think so....they were displaying this issue before we left VA. It MIGHT be the heat, and so I'm going to give it a little more time I think. Maybe I just notice it more now, since we have neighbors again, and I want to be a good neighbor and not have my dogs stink up the suburb.

My dogs eat 3 cups a day each (upped for my little bitch, who can't gain weight, dropped for my older male, who had gained weight on pred). If I feed my boy even less, he doesn't do well (large dog, very very active). They're fed the Pacific Stream formula, because they actually can't handle the higher protein content of the others.

I am not hasty about food switches either, as no matter how slowly I switch them over, I still usually end up with butt cannons...


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Any chance you've got some coccidia or giardia going on?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*shakes head* Nope. We had everybody vet checked (thoroughly) before we left VA.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Xeph said:


> *shakes head* Nope. We had everybody vet checked (thoroughly) before we left VA.


Coccidia and giardia don't generally show up unless the vet is specifically looking for them, and sometimes not then (if they aren't shedding spores at that time)


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

You can try the Sierra Mountain. It has the same protein content of the Pacific Stream (I feed Sierra Mountain).

It is lamb based, so I don't know if either have issues with lamb.

Gizmo has good firm poops...Gracie's vary, but I think that has to do more with the treats she gets sometimes than anything.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss isn't a fan of lamb based foods. It's the only thing he'll practically refuse to eat. I really don't think it's coccidia or giardia though. Particularly since our cat is unaffected.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I haven't noticed any changes, but I hope you're able to figure out what's causing your guys problems soon.


----------



## Ramie (Nov 16, 2010)

Not having any issues here either. I hope you find out whats causing it.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Wasn't it not too long ago that TOTW made some very slight changes in their formulas? Obviously I can't tell if this is congruent with the issues you're having or not, but it almost seems like they did a very slight changing around of ingredients awhile back. Then again, you know GSD's and their digestive systems...
If Auz is fed the same brand/formula for more than 2 or 3 bags, he gets a little irregular. Not necessarily diarrhea. If I do a switch after a bag (DN one bag, TOTW the next, RC the following, back to DN then TOTW, etc) he does a lot better it seems. It's like if he eats the same thing for too long, his body starts pitching a fit.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Frag's poops have been a little strange these last few weeks to a month, but I think he *may* have Giardia. A normal fecal test at the vet doesn't test for coccidia or giardia, they use seperate snap tests for those typically.

We're testing Frag next week and I'll let you know if it isn't Giardia and might be his food. We rotate the Sierra Mountain and Pacific Stream formulas.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We don't do any rotating at all...my dogs can't handle it...nor can my floors...


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Wasn't it not too long ago that TOTW made some very slight changes in their formulas? Obviously I can't tell if this is congruent with the issues you're having or not, but it almost seems like they did a very slight changing around of ingredients awhile back. Then again, you know GSD's and their digestive systems...
> If Auz is fed the same brand/formula for more than 2 or 3 bags, he gets a little irregular. Not necessarily diarrhea. If I do a switch after a bag (DN one bag, TOTW the next, RC the following, back to DN then TOTW, etc) he does a lot better it seems. It's like if he eats the same thing for too long, his body starts pitching a fit.


I know they changed the High Prairie from Venison and Bison as main ingredients to just bison as a main ingredient, and a little venison way down the list.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been feeding Sierra Mountain for a little over a month now with no problems. Actually, he's done even better poop-wise on this food than on Acana... even this weekend, while we were traveling (and he can sometimes get runny/soft poop due to nervousness) his poos were solid, formed, easy to pick up, and smelled as good as poop can smell, LOL.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I feed mine once a day at night (now I know I'm going to get flogged for that one lol), Izze poops twice a day, Jo Poole more but she is only a pup still so it has something to do with it I'm sure, which formula are you on? How long has it been since you switched? If your on the high prairie or the seirra mountain hey are hither in protein then wetlands or PS (what I feed) I chose PS BC it is supposed to be formulated for sensitive dogs, which Izze is I have found out lol.

Sometimes their poop is a little more soft, but I attribute that at the heat (which is horrid right now here).


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

Xeph said:


> I don't think so....they were displaying this issue before we left VA. It MIGHT be the heat, and so I'm going to give it a little more time I think. Maybe I just notice it more now, since we have neighbors again, and I want to be a good neighbor and not have my dogs stink up the suburb.
> 
> My dogs eat 3 cups a day each (upped for my little bitch, who can't gain weight, dropped for my older male, who had gained weight on pred). If I feed my boy even less, he doesn't do well (large dog, very very active). They're fed the Pacific Stream formula, because they actually can't handle the higher protein content of the others.
> 
> I am not hasty about food switches either, as no matter how slowly I switch them over, I still usually end up with butt cannons...


Our dogs are on Pacific Stream as well and it varies very much by day. Some days their poop is a little softer other days it's normal. I find that if I leave it for aday it's much easier to pick up LOL. Though when we are out and about I totally understand the smearyness. I have attributed this change to the heat as well since my dogs are drinking more water and drinking the water that gets dirty in their pool (I clean it out daily but they love to roll in the yard then jump in the pool!) since some days the poo is fine. I will have to keep a closer watch. I did notice a color change in the kibble this month but I know that is normal since not every batch is the same. Isn't Diamond Natural made by the same people as TOTW? Perhaps that would be something you could even do a half and half mixture on and see if it improves rather than completely switching them. Aggie has a very sensitive system so I would imagine if something was wrong with the food she would have diarrhea again.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Same here, I also think ir has something to do with the heat, their water intake, & how much poop they eat at the barn when I'm not looking  :S.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Just wondering if any other DFers are having issues with their dogs.
> 
> My dogs have had soft stools for the last monthish...around two bags of dog food ago. Their poops have gotten quite soft. Still formed, but very soft. Strauss is going two to three times a day, when before he was only pooping once.
> 
> ...


Yes. I mentioned Halo having diarrhea before- I Think it was a bad batch of food to be honest. We did tests and everything and he still had diarrhea. So i finally decided to chunk their bag I had and then I bought a new bag. Once I switched bags it was fine.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I just bought a bag of the wetlands, but won't be feeding it for a few weeks. It will be interesting to see.
Xeph, what line of DN are you planning to feed if things don't clear up? I really REALLY am happy with how Auz looks on the Extreme Athlete line, but then again it's 32% protein so I don't know if that would work for your dogs. The 25% fat helps keep weight on Auz, it might help Mirada....whom I've nicnamed Princess McSkinny Butt xD


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Lol LazyG we all love Miranda, but Auz is a handsome boy as well


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Her name is Mirada, no n 

I was just looking at the regular large breed adult, Jenny. I like the look of Extreme Athlete, but I don't think my crew could tolerate it. I'm trying to find calcium levels too, but they're hard to locate.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Xeph said:


> They're fed the Pacific Stream formula, because they actually can't handle the higher protein content of the others.


^^THIS^^ when I switched them to the PS thats when Miko was starting to have poop problems! I hadn't thought about that lol, but that is the one my dogs did not do well on as far as formulas go.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Xeph, I had to email them to get the calcium levels. I can't remember what they were off the top of my head, though, sorry.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I know what they are for the TOTW (if that's who you mean)...it's the Diamond Naturals. It's all a big headache! JUST PUT IT ON THE BAG!!!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I did have an issue with TOTW about 6 weeks ago. I was feeding exclusively the pacific stream, so I don't know what you are feeding.

Tyler was having loose stools as well. Then about a week later Ozzie came down with a terrible stomach bug (required hospitalization but no definitive explanation). 

I talked to a lot of people about it and no one said I was wrong for questioning the food but most pointed at other possibilities. However, even after Ozzie was back on solid food, neither dog would touch the stuff. I have heard it is common for dogs to go off their regular food if they get sick (think about our reaction to a food if we get food poisoning!)

I tried different varieties of food but none seemed to compare to TOTW and the boys really did like it the best. I ended up switching to the Bison formula and I have had no problems since.


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I just read that it i spossible that TOTW is getting their potatoes from a questionable source. Something about Amflora potatoes, a genetically modified potato that has been modified in a way that makes the starch like a glue. I found the article here  and emailed TOTW today to see what they say. I did find on another forum that TOTW does admit to getting some potatoes from Germany, which is one of the main areas that produces this potato.

The PS formula includes potatoes as the fourth ingredient. As does the Sierra Mountain.

The Wetlands formula has potatoes as the eighth ingredient.

The High Prarie has them as seventh ingredient.

If this is true and they are using genetically modified spuds, I will be switching foods for sure. I am looking into Castor and Pollux Oranix or maybe trying The Honest Kitchen. I will not feed my dogs genetically modified potatoes that are rendered into glue!

I will let you all know if I hear anything. It is worth sharing.


----------



## Jenn~n~Luke (Aug 20, 2010)

I had to switch Luke from TOTW to Evo...He used to do great on it and loved it, but then I noticed he started getting picky, not wanting to eat it anymore (we always rotated between the 4 flavors although bison was his favorite)I started adding a bit of canned food with it which made him eat it but he still kept losing weight. No matter how much he ate of the stuff, he couldn't seem to maintain his weight so I tried EVO, and within days he started picking back up and I can feed him a bit less too. The price of the stuff makes me sob in agony though lol. Not to mention there's only one place here in the city to get it. But as he's matured his metabolism is much higher and he needs a higher calorie,fat/protein content it seems. I did read however on the great dane forums that people have been noticing changes with the food...stool problems, weight loss..so something must be different. People who swore by this brand, myself included, are now shaking our heads wondering what's going on.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Ahhhhh yes I remember the good old days when you could actually find horse hairs in a bag of dog food or when they added soybean hulls to build up protein but dogs could not digest it so it did nothing but sounded good. It was a time of dog food adventure.

We were so stupid but the dogs survived in spite of us.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't seen any probs here (we feed PS) but I will watch them, Izze is my dog food analyzer lol, I believe that of something is wrong or becomes wrong, then she will tell me, Jo too. So far they have been eating & doing well on it.

So now I can't feed even this anymore then what do you guys recommend I switch to if this brands quality goes down the toilet? :'(


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't know, dogdragoness. I am in the same boat. I am going to switch after this bag and have had some suggestions, but don't know exactly what I am doing yet.

FWIW, the email I got back says they do not use amflora or any other modified potato. They say they use naturally farmed potatoes, but they didn't say from where.

I would love to stay grain free, but I have protein restrictions, so this is priving to be a challenge. THK was recommended (dehydrated raw) and I am going to try it, but I don't know for sure if it is what I will switch to 100% or if I will use it to supplement.

So many dogfoods.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

dogdragoness said:


> I haven't seen any probs here (we feed PS) but I will watch them, Izze is my dog food analyzer lol, I believe that of something is wrong or becomes wrong, then she will tell me, Jo too. So far they have been eating & doing well on it.
> 
> So now I can't feed even this anymore then what do you guys recommend I switch to if this brands quality goes down the toilet? :'(


If your dogs are doing well on TTOW... I'd recommend you just feed them TTOW.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

sassafras said:


> If your dogs are doing well on TTOW... I'd recommend you just feed them TTOW.


I agree. I'm noting that some changes might be happening in their formulas somehow, but unless something dramatic changes in Sydney's health I'm just sticking with it. She's never done better, had a shinier coat or eaten with more enthusiasm on any other food I've tried.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Same here, though I would love to try the other flavors, do you think I could do that without Izze going off her food? I was planning to try high prairie next time. Should I wait til the PS is half down & mix it in with it? Or could I just feed it straight?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

dogdragoness said:


> Same here, though I would love to try the other flavors, do you think I could do that without Izze going off her food? I was planning to try high prairie next time. Should I wait til the PS is half down & mix it in with it? Or could I just feed it straight?


It's higher protein and fat, so I'd transition over at least a couple days. I'll admit I don't normally transition much with Sydney just because she doesn't usually have a problem with abrupt changes like some dogs do. She usually has softish stool (probably normal for some dogs) for a day or two then it's normal again.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I feed HP formula. No problems here.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, all three dogs have been on TOTW for at least 3 weeks now, before it was only Frag. We rotate Sierra Mountain and Pacific Stream weekly and all of them have great stools on it...


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Well, all three dogs have been on TOTW for at least 3 weeks now, before it was only Frag. We rotate Sierra Mountain and Pacific Stream weekly and all of them have great stools on it...


I never thought I'd hear that comment "great stools".


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

BrittanieJo said:


> I never thought I'd hear that comment "great stools".


Yea they'll become the sweetest words in the English language when you get a dog with chronically soft stools.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

BrittanieJo said:


> I never thought I'd hear that comment "great stools".


Haha. I classify stool for a living- at the SPCA we have to keep track of everyone's stool quality to reduce feeding, medicate, increase feeding, etc. I throw around "solid", "poor", "mushy", "loose", "great", and "bloody" when referring to poop a LOT.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Haha funny how a thread about food ends up on poop... Only with dog ppl & at times... Horse ppl does this happen.


----------

